# New DoorDash interface: do you all see this?



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Been very busy with my main job (a friend is in the hospital and asked me to finish a big project for him) but last night, after running a family errand, I turned on the apps before heading home, just out of curiosity. 

No changes I could see on GH and UE but DD seems to have brought back that insane interface they already tried in my market 5-6 weeks ago. It's essentially a copy of the horrible UE screen with less than half of it left for the map. The bottom part of the offer also has that ridiculous "guaranteed" word next to the offered amount, i.e. *$2.25 guaranteed !* 

Oh, and I also found it very difficult to zoom the map out in order to find out where the heck I was supposed to pick up and drop off. Needless to say, this makes accepting an offer completely unsafe while driving, so I immediately terminated this DD nonsense, completed a nice GH offer, and went home.

I'm curious to know if you all see that same "new and improved" interface.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Been very busy with my main job (a friend is in the hospital and asked me to finish a big project for him) but last night, after running a family errand, I turned on the apps before heading home, just out of curiosity.
> 
> No changes I could see on GH and UE but DD seems to have brought back that insane interface they already tried in my market 5-6 weeks ago. It's essentially a copy of the horrible UE screen with less than half of it left for the map. The bottom part of the offer also has that ridiculous "guaranteed" word next to the offered amount, i.e. *$2.25 guaranteed !*
> 
> ...


I see it as well, but so far in my app it is only for non restaurant deliveries.
All restaurant offers are with the usual offer layout.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mine’s the same.

(I.e. hasn’t changed)


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mine is the format. And DoorDash stopped showing the number is items. Hiding more making cherry picking more difficult and in km.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I see it as well, but so far in my app it is only for non restaurant deliveries.
> All restaurant offers are with the usual offer layout.


Wow, that's super weird, because the half dozen offers I rejected last night were all food places.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> Mine is the format. And DoorDash stopped showing the number is items. Hiding more making cherry picking more difficult and in km.


Ew. I DO NOT like that.

Wondering if it’s only outside US? I noticed the km.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

joebo1963 said:


> Mine is the format. And DoorDash stopped showing the number is items. Hiding more making cherry picking more difficult and in km.


Yes, and same here about the gone items. Thanks for correcting my oversight, there is one place here where I never accept if the offer has more than one item. One more nail in the DoorDash coffer!

BTW, the map is much smaller on my Android phone. Are you on Apple?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yes, and same here about the gone items. Thanks for correcting my oversight, there is one place here where I never accept if the offer has more than one item. One more nail in the DoorDash coffer!
> 
> BTW, the map is much smaller on my Android phone. Are you on Apple?


I’m an iPhone. And I’m in Florida I posted a screenshot of my phone setting it says US measurements 

10 km is 6.2 miles. I do the conversion in my head quick and decide. 

they also hiding total dollars on many orders


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

joebo1963 said:


> I’m an iPhone. And I’m in Florida I posted a screenshot of my phone setting it says US measurements
> 
> 10 km is 6.2 miles. I do the conversion in my head quick and decide.
> 
> they also hiding total dollars on many orders


Thanks.
Soooo, this makes things even worse because I'm positive that on my Motorola the distances were in miles last night. This looks like* yet another brilliant coding job at DoorDash! *
Man, these people still don't even check the most basic parameters before forcing a software update, they are just so incompetent...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Don’t set it in autoupdate. I never update apps until it won’t let me in. By then most of thd bugs are fixed.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t set it in autoupdate. I never update apps until it won’t let me in. By then most of thd bugs are fixed.


Who are you replying to?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Meanwhile, in my market they are offering $900 drivers referrals. Desperate.

They make these driver referrals nearly impossible to fulfill by dragging out their onboarding. Scam. I wish I could refer myself for $900 bonus. Maybe my cat 🐈 ?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Who are you replying to?


Everyone. 😂


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Meanwhile, in my market they are offering $900 drivers referrals. Desperate.
> 
> They make these driver referrals nearly impossible to fulfill by dragging out their onboarding. Scam. I wish I could refer myself for $900 bonus. Maybe my cat 🐈 ?


Well my market is Orlando FL. Here the referral is $200. No shortage of drivers. The other day I reassigned an offer. They told me 20 minutes. I was still in the restaurant and another dasher came in and said “Jennifer “. I just left maybe he waited.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Of course DD referrals are a scam, just like they were 3 years ago.

Now can we *please *stick to the topic?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Current interface on order ping:


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Current interface on order ping:
> 
> View attachment 687495


Thanks for your useful reply. This is exactly the interface I had before this new mess. 

Just out of curiosity, what OS/app version are you on? I'm on Android, Dasher v 7.3.2.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Thanks for your useful reply. This is exactly the interface I had before this new mess.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what OS/app version are you on? I'm on Android, Dasher v 7.3.2.


iOS 15.2.1, DD 2.247.1 build 28791


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Newest release for DD would be Nov 23, 2022 … 2.252.0 for iOS according to Apple App Store. My DD app version is approx 1 month old.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Thanks. 
7.3.2 appears to be the latest android version, although this site (APF-focused) shows a 7.4.4: 




__





Loading…






apkpure.com


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m not real savvy so where would I find an older dasher version for my iPhone? Thank you


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Worked a few hours today, can confirm that this new interface is a total PITA in rural areas. 

*Not only did these DD morons shrink the map, but they could not even code this update so that the entire offered itinerary fits inside whatever small space is now available.*

Unbelievable...

Oh well, GH and UE got 95% of my business today!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Worked a few hours today, can confirm that this new interface is a total PITA in rural areas.
> 
> *Not only did these DD morons shrink the map, but they could not even code this update so that the entire offered itinerary fits inside whatever small space is now available.*
> 
> ...


Perhaps on the “forced” update code was not properly installed into the app and is not executing correctly. Have you tried a fresh removal/install?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I have the new layout as well, the mileage is tiny and can't spot it at first glance, they show half of the route making you having to zoom out to see it entirely, also if you change screens while you get a new request and change it back to dd the timer freezes and when it reaches 0 you get paused but if you if you tap the back button on ur phone u go back for a sec then dd returns to the request screen with the timer working again and sometimes if you have dd open a request pops up without a sound, overall I think it's designed to make it difficult for cherry pickers.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Perhaps on the “forced” update code was not properly installed into the app and is not executing correctly. Have you tried a fresh removal/install?


Huh? The "code" IS the app...
And as previously noted, on Android the updates are forced upon us. The previous software is entirely replaced by the new one.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t set it in autoupdate. I never update apps until it won’t let me in. By then most of thd bugs are fixed.


I don't know how much that will help because someone from Uber recently said they're doing more over-the-air updates than they did before.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know how much that will help because someone from Uber recently said they're doing more over-the-air updates than they did before.


As I recently mentioned, I haven’t updated Uber in at least half a year, after on the forum ppl complained about the experiment they were running (not showing maps to low AR drivers). Not the recent “glitch”, the first time people complained.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Huh? The "code" IS the app...
> And as previously noted, on Android the updates are forced upon us. The previous software is entirely replaced by the new one.


An update does not necessarily mean a full replacement. It may only update the files that are needed to be updated by the developers. You think the app is just one huge file? LOL


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> An update does not necessarily mean a full replacement. It may only update the files that are needed to be updated by the developers. You think the app is just one huge file? LOL


Are you on Android? A yes or no will suffice.
Also, please read your reply again, and feel free to bother to check the size of the update... LOL.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Are you on Android? A yes or no will suffice.
> Also, please read your reply again, and feel free to bother to check the size of the update... LOL.


I hope your phone bricks itself… 😁


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I hope your phone bricks itself… 😁


Once again you fail to answer the most basic of questions.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Once again you fail to answer the most basic of questions.


I don’t have to answer you, because your question was already answered a few posts back at the beginning of this thread…🤣

You have no reading comprehension… and you do not understand how updates work compared to a fresh install… get lost…


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

rideshareapphero said:


> I have the new layout as well, the mileage is tiny and can't spot it at first glance, they show half of the route making you having to zoom out to see it entirely, also if you change screens while you get a new request and change it back to dd the timer freezes and when it reaches 0 you get paused but if you if you tap the back button on ur phone u go back for a sec then dd returns to the request screen with the timer working again and sometimes if you have dd open a request pops up without a sound, overall I think it's designed to make it difficult for cherry pickers.


Thanks for your thoughtful post, which IMHO is *spot on*. 

Once again they are trying to discourage multi-appers. and once again they go at it with what must be the poorest skills in the industry. A few more observations:

1 - Of the 30+ Manure Spreader DD offers I declined today,* only 1* had a map that was centered and represented the entire itinerary. However, it was for a $6.25, 3 miles, 2 orders downtown, though which I was driving at the time, the latter probably explaining the former. 
UE, which they clearly are trying to copy, has always shown me the full map, even if it uses only about 1/3 of my screen area. They allow me to make a somewhat informed decision, whereas DD does not.
2 - On Android (not sure about Apple) things get much worse at night with this latest DD "upgrade." The map is entirely black, which makes it incredibly hard to figure out what the offer is about, especially since both pickup and dropoff cannot even be identified unless you pinch the map in, which of course is flat out dangerous while driving. 
3 - The spyware they introduced a while back, OTOH, is still there. While driving with the DD screen on, when I get a UE or GH ping and accept the offer, DoorDash puts me on forced-pause.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> 3 - The spyware they introduced a while back, OTOH, is still there. While driving with the DD screen on, when I get a UE or GH ping and accept the offer, DoorDash puts me on forced-pause.


SPYWARE EVERYONE… IT IS SPYWARE… because the app can detect if it is in foreground or background makes it spyware? And DD is pausing their OWN app when in the background makes it spyware??? Maybe your phone permissions are not properly set for background processes… but either way it is NOT spyware… you really are not smart at all, so you make up stuff as you go along 🤡🤡🤡…


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As I recently mentioned, I haven’t updated Uber in at least half a year, after on the forum ppl complained about the experiment they were running (not showing maps to low AR drivers). Not the recent “glitch”, the first time people complained.


I'd have to revert to a previous version which is a PITA on Android but* that's excellent advice, thank you*. 

I see that DD has released 7.4.5 APKs but still not to peons. It will update automatically when it does, and if they have fixed this new interface nonsense I will then block further updates. 

If not, GH and UE will keep getting most of my business.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> I'd have to revert to a previous version which is a PITA on Android but* that's excellent advice, thank you*.
> 
> I see that DD has released 7.4.5 APKs but still not to peons. It will update automatically when it does, and if they have fixed this new interface nonsense I will then block further updates.
> 
> If not, GH and UE will keep getting most of my business.


I do this with everything. Comes from years of Windows. I laughed at everyone cursing updates. Once they stopped cursing, I knew it’s time to update, as the bugs were fixed. 😂


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I just did a couple deliveries for the first time in about a month. Interface looks the same as it always has, and the app is just as buggy as ever.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I just did a couple deliveries for the first time in about a month. Interface looks the same as it always has, and the app is just as buggy as ever.


You don't say what OS you're on, but I can confirm the bugginess. The DD app froze twice in a few hours and I had to reboot my phone accordingly (sigh...) I should have added that as #4 in my previous post.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> You don't say what OS you're on....


Android.

I did some more deliveries yesterday, and I got two pings in the format that you showed in this thread. Both were shop-and-pay pings for Dollar General. Those were the only two shop-and-pay pings that I received. All other pings have been in the old standard format. That could be coincidence, but it looks like a trend based on the very limited data set.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Android.
> 
> I did some more deliveries yesterday, and I got two pings in the format that you showed in this thread. Both were shop-and-pay pings for Dollar General. Those were the only two shop-and-pay pings that I received. All other pings have been in the old standard format. That could be coincidence, but it looks like a trend based on the very limited data set.


I worked a few hours last night and all offers, including several from DG and pharmacies, were pings in the new format.
BUT, last weekend I did get one offer in the old format, completely out of the blue.
I was discussing this with a friend at my main job who is an IT genius and he told me that the only explanation he could think of is that whatever interface/format on a given order is pushed onto us from the DoorDash server-side, which BTW would explain why the app is so incredibly laggy and buggy, after all these years. 

*I just checked and these incompetent DoorDash morons have released 3 new updates in the last... 3 days! *

(I will make a new thread about how to find the latest version on Android, this might help some drivers.)


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Quick update. Version 7.4.8, the one that auto-updated on Android as of this afternoon, still has the awful spilling maps.


----------

